# Binding Financial Agreement



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Message deleted


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

kodra said:


> Hello everyone
> I have a question, probably silly one, just wonder if someone could help.
> My partner is divorced (For 6 years). During divorce process between him and his ex-wife was a Binding Financial Agreement.
> Soon enough we are getting married, can the money we own be challenged by his ex partner?
> ...


You need a specialist in that, to go through the agreement to give you the answer.


----------



## Nina_21 (Jan 21, 2020)

There is no real binding agreement unless it's Court Orders. However there is a 1 year time frame to bring court action for property settlement after the finalisation of a divorce (not seperation). If the one year has passed then it will be significantly hard for them to bring a claim.

Every situation is different, terminology can be hard to explain without looking at the situation as a whole. Most family lawyers offer a free initial consult, I suggest you contact a few and ask if they offer a free consult and go in and have a chat.

(I am a family lawyer - advice is only general) 


kodra said:


> Hello everyone
> I have a question, probably silly one, just wonder if someone could help.
> My partner is divorced (For 6 years). During divorce process between him and his ex-wife was a Binding Financial Agreement.
> Soon enough we are getting married, can the money we own be challenged by his ex partner?
> ...


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you very much for your help!, now I know what direction to move


----------

